# VACUUM LINES



## JDM3StageVTEC (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok well im a TOTAL z31/boost noob so i have a few questions,

I recently just got an 87 300zx Turbo and i was following this diagram when i noticed on my car a few differences

(guys car is an 86 but i heard its almost the same)

Why does this diagram not show how to vacuum the AIV solenoid? Because of this everything seems vacuumed wrong to me, this is the only diagram i can find of the vacuum lines and help or another diagram would be great! thanks
GUYS









MINE









Missing Vascuum Lines









ORIGINAL DIAGRAM









So yea, im pretty lost any help will be GREATLY appreciated


----------

